# best lead guitar players??



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

To all you fellow guitar players and music lovers give me yall's pic for favorite guitar players!!!!

My top three:

David Gilmour-pink floyd 
Eric Clapton-nuff said
Billy Gibbons-zz-top

I know there is a pile of others these are just the ones who have the same style I perfer!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd have to put Jeff Beck in there, particularly for his creativity and musicality.

Derek Trucks: wow, he makes his guitar truly sing with beautiful, unique slide work.

Joe Bonamassa: more recent find for me, but great stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix by far the best .


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

In random order:

Chet Atkins
Kenny Wayne Sheppard
Johnny Winter
Mark Farner - Grand Funk Railroad
Mark Knopfler - Dire Straits
Freddie King
Vince Gill can tear it up

and...

the under-rated Brian Setzer


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Carlos Santana
Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My top 3 would be Clapton, SRV and Page. Allthough Page can suck live. Gibbons? Not anymore! ZZ Top runs background recording now days.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve Howe - YES


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

How did we not get Stevie Ray Vaughan already, and how did I miss Hendrix the first time!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Roy Clark
Brad Paisley
Vince Gill


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, Eric Clapton of course, but Carlos Santana has been my favorite for too many years.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Brad Paisley

Randy Rhodes (Ozzy)

Uncle Ted

Ace Frehley (SP)

Clapton

Angus Young (AC/DC)

etc,etc


----------



## Gerald Hooper (Jun 29, 2006)

Randy Corner
Steve Warner


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SRV
Randy Rhodes?
BB King
Eddie Van Halen
Kirk Hammet
Toni Iommi
Yngwie Malmsteem
Robert Fripp
Les Paul
Robert Johnson (up with BB King)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Jimi Hendrix by far the best .


Can't roll bro! Jimi had no soul and not the talent to be considered even in the top 10. He made "Noise", not music.

These two men played with emotion. Not lighter fluid.

Eric





SRV.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Forgot so many

Chuck Berry

and #1 for action
Angus Young LOL


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

junior brown ...


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

James Marshall Hendrix 

SRV

Randy Rhoades

Steve Vai 

Frank Zappa

Trey Anastasio

Warren Haynes

Satriani

Malmsteen

Derek Trucks


Not Necessarily in that Order:bounce:


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

EC
Santana
SRV
Dave Mason
Joe Walsh
Kenny Wayne Shepperd


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Brian May needs to be in there somewhere.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

How about air guitar?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Stevie Ray Vaughan
Eddie Van Halen
Eric Clapton
Peter Frampton
B.B. King
Carlos Santana
Jimi Hendrix
Jimmy Page
Matt Bellamy
Mark Tremonti


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I do not think Page sucks here, bro! He and the Crowes rock it out!








Gary said:


> My top 3 would be Clapton, SRV and Page. Allthough Page can suck live. Gibbons? Not anymore! ZZ Top runs background recording now days.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Randy Rhodes (rest in peace)
Eddie Van Halen
Steve Vai
Joe Satriani
David Gilmore


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

John Clark Towslee

A young man that lives here and can he chop. He was Granger Smiths Lead for a while. Boy can play anything


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

I cant belive no one has mentioned Tom morello.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ACbob said:


> Brian May needs to be in there somewhere.


He used a Roman coin as a pick and played in a gay band.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes, Eric Clapton of course, but Carlos Santana has been my favorite for too many years.


X 2 , Santana Rules!! Carlos Santana is the sickest guitarist alive!!!
Just makes you feel it more.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

txshockwave said:


> I cant belive no one has mentioned Tom morello.


Good call totally forgot about him seen him and audioslave in concert a couple years ago, blew the roof off the place!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

another vote for Eddie when talking about the best... there are about 500 2nd place winners here but sorry, Clapton gets the 6th place ribbon... I've always thought he was way overrated


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is some ones I haven't seen yet, 
John Cipollina from Quicksilver Messenger Service
Carlos Santana


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

As far as lead, Eddie would smoke Jimi!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> Can't roll bro! Jimi had no soul and not the talent to be considered even in the top 10. He made "Noise", not music.
> 
> These two men played with emotion. Not lighter fluid.
> 
> ...


Your right its noise. Jimi was on fire. But sure I think theres alot of talent out their. Just my oppion.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> junior brown ...


One of the best all around, living.
Surf, country, rock, whatever.
I saw all the big 3 live- Hendrix, Clapton and SRV.
Hendrix was an innovator and quite a showman.
Heavily influenced by Buddy Guy and time w/ Isley Bros.
Clapton made his mark reworking old blues songs,
SRV was a stylist and took it to the sublime.
There's nothing new, just new interpretations, in my opinion.
There is no best, just different strokes for different folks.

My all time favorite is Carlos Santana, though.
!st saw him at a festival in '69 and have a copy of Supernatural in the truck at this moment.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I'm a drummer so take it for what its worth, but that is what separates all of the great guitarists from the field of elites... Eddie, Jimmi, Morello and others mentioned here are true innovators... Clapton, Nugent, etc just took what was already being done to a higher level


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Dick Dale, another great...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Link Wray...


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not able to upload videos right now but if someone could get a link to *andy mckee* on youtube so everyone can see him that would be great. The best song would be *drifting*, just when you think there is nothing left to do with a guitar guys like this show up worth watching definately!!!!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Mark Knopfler


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Rusty Frederick said:


> I'm not able to upload videos right now but if someone could get a link to *andy mckee* on youtube so everyone can see him that would be great. The best song would be *drifting*, just when you think there is nothing left to do with a guitar guys like this show up worth watching definately!!!!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

There you go Rusty.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Brian May 
BB King


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Out of all you only one other person said david gilmour man he is my favorite by far. This guys solos are so smooth i can't help but play air guitar when i hear them. I have never heard anyone use bends so flawlessly before.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

MikeV said:


> There you go Rusty.


Thanks man he's pretty dang good huh!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Eddie Van Halen-Van Halen
"Dimebag" Darrell- Pantera
Carlos Santana-Santana


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

txjoker said:


> In random order:
> 
> *Chet Atkins*
> Kenny Wayne Sheppard
> ...


 I CONCUR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes Rusty, I have watched that video probably 50 times in the past. He gets a lot of sound out of that guitar, in an unconventional way on "Drifting." That is also what I like about Knopfler with his style of fingerpicking (a modified version of the clawhammer I think I read). What he does on Sultans of Swing is amazing.


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Tom Scholz
Ritchie Blackmore
Billy Gibbons


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*From the 70's...*

Terry Kath ( original lead guitar player for Chicago )


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, one person mentioned Tom Morello, I was going to rage if no one did. 

In this order;

Carlos Santana
Tom Morello
Angus Young
SRV
Pete Townsend
Keith Richards
Jack White
Eddie Van Halen
Jimi Hendrix
BB King


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Eddie Van Halen
SRV
Jeff Beck

Honorable Mention
Clapton
Gilmour
Walsh

Greatest all around~~~~~Can play every instrument in the band
Steve Winwood
Keith Urban


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Nobody named Walter Becker from Steely Dan???!!!!???
or Jeff Healy?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Chet Atkins
Mark Knopfler
Les Paul
Lester Flatt
Roy Buchanan
Alvin Lee
Johnny Winter
and on and on


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

A Texas boy.....Eric Johnson....


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

another, Chris Duarte


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not a big fan but I got to give him some credit. Nobody has mentioned Prince. Seen him with the wife. That dude can rip.


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

random order:
Derek Trucks
santana
joe bonamassa
gary moore (check him out)
david gilmore
steve windwood


----------



## RedSurfer (Aug 11, 2005)

Toy Caldwell - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Jerry Garcia


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> Roy Clark
> Brad Paisley
> Vince Gill


Brad Paisley CAN tear it up, SRV is a monster, and David Gilmour.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

jc said:


> another, Chris Duarte


Someone give him an infraction for this comment!!!!

:an6::an6:


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

In town next Friday.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Randy Rhodes
Eddie Van Halen
Joe Satriani


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

considered the EVH (Eddie VH) of christian music: Lincoln Brewster.

Don't know how to link a song but look up Let Your Glory Shine...

Holy Moly !! 

Another christian artist that even EVH mentioned is Phil Keagy.



but look up that song: Even if you're not into that genre, if you like guitar work then you'll love that especially the bridge. And the drums on this song are almost Neal Peart-esque...I said almost (Rush drummer)


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

monster said:


> Randy Rhodes
> Eddie Van Halen
> Joe Satriani


Steve Vai


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Eddie Van Halen - VH
Lindsay Buckingham - Fleetwood Mac
Erick Lifeson - Rush


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan
> Eddie Van Halen
> Eric Clapton
> Peter Frampton
> ...


Mark is a very good self taught guitar player. I'm going to see him Sept 4.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Great list but I have to add.........Lindsey Buckingham!
Tight Knot


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Gary said:


> He used a Roman coin as a pick and played in a gay band.


Sorry Gary, the only member in Queen that was gay was Freddie. I'm sure somewhere in that company you work for there is someone that is gay, so does that mean you work for a gay company?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Clapton
Randy Roads
SRV
Slash
Kirk Hammet
Eddie Van Halen
Carlos Santana
Lindsey Buckingham
Eric Johnson
Steve Vai
Joe Satriani
Willie Nelson
BB King
Richie Sambora
Jimmy Page
Billy Gibbons
Billy Duffy


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Not saying he is the best, but Warren Haynes is very impressive. 

But recently, I have been listening to alot of slide g. blues kinda tracks.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

slash is pretty strong as well


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ive been pickin for 31 years and have had the opportunity to see many of the greats live on stage. There are so many excellent guitar players around the world, it virtually impossible to choose 1 best of the best. These mainstream R&R guitarists represent the best live performances Ive seen in person.

Eric Johnson
Jeff Beck
Monte Montgomery

Some of my other favorites (not neccessarily the best) include:

Ian Moore
Doyle Bramhall II
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Jimmy Page (never seen live)
Eddie Van Halen
Eric Clapton (never seen live)
Hendrix (never seen live)
Satriani
Vai
Steve Howe
Santana
David Grissom
Billy Gibbons
Alex Lifeson

There are some awesome jazz, classical guys out there that are probably the best players in the world that the masses have never heard of and will never make the mainstream.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> slash is pretty strong as well


Slash's new album is great.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Jimmie Herring - WSP


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

tiny tim.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:........


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Prince
Santana


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

didn't see Toni Iommi listed..got to toss him in the top 100


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

rvj said:


> Prince
> Santana


Absolutly second Prince. I should be flogged for leaving him off my list!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

alive and currently performing?
or all-time - probably dead?


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

80 posts and no one's mentioned John Mayer. He's pretty darn good too!!!

And I've mentioned this guy before in similar threads... Jimmie Thackery. Absolutely one of the best around.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Mick Mars was an underrated guitarist. Not a top10 guy, but still very good.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Richie Blackmore
John Petrucci 
Eric Johnson
Rory Galagher


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Eddie Van Halen Jimi Hendrix and for country Brad Paisley


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw this guy on PBS and I was amazed.

*J**unior Brown*


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

*best lead guitarist*

I saw the Rev. Willie G and Uncle Ted pickin side by side a few years back. It was impressive to say the least. Two talented guys with some Texas connections making some great tunes, now that is about as good as it gets.:brew2:


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Awsten Knight of the band Over 9000 ...you should see him on youtube AND he's at Fitzgeralds This Saturday night at 8 pm !!!


----------



## mbearkatja (Mar 9, 2010)

How about DIMEBAG DARRELL???


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Some more Junior Brown


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Lots of good suggestions....

I'll second:

Jeff Beck
Prince
John Mayer

and add:

George Lynch (Wasn't really a fan of Dokken but Lynch kicked ***) 



Jerry Reid 



Andre Segovia (The Master) 



Stanley Myers 



Christopher Parkening 



Steve Vai http://www.youtube.com/user/stevevaihimself?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/12/xJ7vyFnLvjw WHOA! that's wild!
and this girl


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Derrick Trucks or Warren Haynes are both solid and I have had the pleasure of seeing them live along with buddy guy... Trey anastasio from fish is crazy, and if only Jimi were alive would give alot to see that man play a show


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

alan holdesworth
most of the already mentioned
(early comment about hendrix making noise? sacrilige! watchtower is STILL some of the best guitar work of all time...c'mon, dude! lol)


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's one where Junior Brown plays will changing the tuning on his guitar.






A good song to have while you are driving on the highway. Maybe it will get you out of a ticket.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Joe Bonamassa


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

One more Steve Vai example.... this man can make the guitar do some insane things....

http://www.youtube.com/user/stevevaihimself?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/15/p4sS0ZCPqwQ


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there's too many great guitarist in this world to say. the two best guitarists that i've ever seen live and in person are stevie ray and carlos santana.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> considered the EVH (Eddie VH) of christian music: Lincoln Brewster.
> 
> Don't know how to link a song but look up Let Your Glory Shine...
> 
> ...


FOUND IT...






bridge is at 2:05.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the post that mentioned "the best" is going to be a matter of personal preference. To quote Duke Ellington, "if it sounds good, it is!"

With that in mind, some of the best in my opinion would include:

Joe Satriani
John Petrucci
Steve Vai
SRV
Eddie Van Halen
Eric Johnson
John Williams - classical (didn't see him mentioned yet)
John Scofield - jazz (also new to this board, I think)


----------



## Damo (Aug 24, 2005)

Michael Freaking Schenker


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone say Robin Trower yet?

Page and Hendrix will always be the best though


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*tough question but...*



texas two guns said:


> Anyone say Robin Trower yet?
> 
> Page and Hendrix will always be the best though


Glad to see someone mentioning Trower - he could make it moan.

My list has to include

Junior Brown
KW Sheppard
Carlos
SRV
EC
Satriani
and Gilmour


----------



## Aggie97 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mark Knopfler






and someone no one has mentioned is Brent Mason, guy has composed more leads in Nashville than anyone alive





Albert Lee






Brad Paisley


----------



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

*top 3*

1.hendrix
2.stevie ray
3.clapton
done!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

stevie ray vaughn and jimmy page


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Eric Clapton, Joe Walsh, Slash, Randy Rhodes, Steve Miller, Santana, Eddie Van Halen (when he is sober), Keith Urban and Brad Paisley can sure make the strings sing too


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

one guy that i saw live many, many years ago that i thought was _excellent_ was gary richrath of reo speedwagon.

YouTube - take it on the run


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

finally on page 11 someone mentions one of the best slide guitarist ever can we say Joe Walsh rocky mountian way live if you've seen him live in the 70's you know what I mean. All the people metioned are great but when they play live you know it's for real, not studio [email protected]$^!!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What about dimebag darrel?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

"Dimebag" Darrel Lance Abbott. That man could do things with a guitar that even guitar gods wish they could do. RIP Dime. You were taken too soon.

This solo always gives me goosebumps...





and here he is at 18 (I believe this was on the Dimevision DVD)...


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Buffett Fan said:


> 80 posts and no one's mentioned John Mayer. He's pretty darn good too!!!
> 
> And I've mentioned this guy before in similar threads... Jimmie Thackery. Absolutely one of the best around.


 Mayer is really good.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Add Dave Mathews & Tim Reynolds to my list


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

bartfromcorpus said:


> Jerry Garcia


I cant believe it took till the 58th post to mention Jerry!!!!

"Once in a while you get shown the light, in the strangest of places if you look at it right"


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Awsten Knight of Over 9000 !!!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not saying he was the best or even in the top 20 but I sure loved watching T Bone Burnette (sp) play.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> "Dimebag" Darrel Lance Abbott. That man could do things with a guitar that even guitar gods wish they could do. RIP Dime. You were taken too soon.
> 
> This solo always gives me goosebumps...
> 
> ...


I got dimebag and his brother's autograph at Numbers in houston with his new band a month before he was killed. It was pretty cool. He will always be the best guitar player in my mind!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

How about Bass player? To me Leeland Sclar hands down.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I am surprised Steve Cropper has no made anyone's list...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> I got dimebag and his brother's autograph at Numbers in houston with his new band a month before he was killed. It was pretty cool. He will always be the best guitar player in my mind!


I remember that. BTW, you aint too bad on lead yerself! You musta had a good teacher! :rybka:


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Gilmour and Hendrix.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Eddie Van Halen
> Greatest all around~~~~~Can play every instrument in the band
> Steve Winwood
> Keith Urban


What about Zakk Wylde?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Rebelsharker said:


> What about Zakk Wylde?


He is definitely second on my list after dimebag. I saw him with his band black label society a few years ago. It was awesome


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

So many great ones, I guess it all comes down to what you like. I agree on Junior Brown. He is awesome. This thread went too long for Jerry Garcia to be mentioned.

I am surprised nobody mentioned Frank Zappa. I really liked the Pixies Joey Santiago's style. 

Different Genre, but you have to throw guys like Ottmar Liebert and Jesse Cook into the mix too. They are both incredible.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

GLAD ERIC JOHNSON GOT MENTIONED,SAW @ DAMIENS IN THE MONTROSE,JUST SITTIN ON A STOOL,WAILIN' ALSO DICKEY BETTS


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

GAry Moore
Gilmour
SRV
Bonomassa
Dwane Allman
Dicky betts
Gary Rossington
Knofler
Jimi
Clapton
Carlos
Beck
Eric Johnson 
Eddie Van halen


----------



## gerstoy (Jan 4, 2007)

Another one not mentioned yet, most probably because he is weird as the day is long, is Buckethead. He did many of the original Power Ranger songs (if you can call those songs), had the song Jordan in Guitar Hero and played with Guns n Roses briefly after Slash left. I don't really care for his own stuff but I will give him credit - he can shred a guitar and he is out there blazing his own trail.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Couple more...
Roy Buchanon
Bugs Henderson
Rev. Gary Davis
Alvin Lee
Albert King
Denny Freeman


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Alot of great names mentioned here......

But I have to throw my .02 in with Carlos Santana.....been hearing him for years, and his old stuff, as well as his new stuff is really great music. The man really knows how to make the guitar sing....... A true artist.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

All the ones I could list have been mentioned. I have seen live Tony Iommi (Ozzfest), G3 (Eric Johnson, Steve Vai & Joe Satriani) and Carlos Santana and Prince (once at Hoffeinz Pavillion and once at the Toyota Center). I cannot believe the ignorance of some saying that Hendrix made a lot of noise and had no soul. Dips!


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*All-around best*

For those of you who read Guitar player magazine, I'm sure you've seen this Master on the cover a few times, he's been voted over and over again as one of the all time greats: AL DiMEOLA. Got his start with Return to Forever at age 18. No one shreds with more precision, I mean no one , you hear every note perfectly. Here's an example of his electric guitar work : 



 (he's also a master of acoustic flamenco style). AL DiMEOLA , the elegant gypsy.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

are you ,,,kidding me ?...how bout johhny winers,,,beaumont born and bred.....you need to check out....'cell block # 9'...one of the best..blues players around...world wide


----------



## Damo (Aug 24, 2005)

Interesting how people who dig guitar, dig fishing.
Makes sense to me.
Jimmy Page and Jimi Hendrix spanked the heck out of the late sixties and then Page put down the hammer in the early seventies.

Jeff Beck was there and is still slap your mama down phenomenal today.

Damo


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Jagspots said



> he's been voted over and over again as one of the all time greats: AL DiMEOLA


At least post a video showing his guitar work. How about Al Dimeola and a couple of his mentors; Paca and John


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

boat said:


> How about Bass player? To me Leeland Sclar hands down.


Or Les claypool.


----------



## trickytim (Mar 31, 2008)

Joe Walsh , Joe Perry , Steve Vai , Peter Frampton and Brad Paisley


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Bill Kirchen of Commander Cody fame.. Hot Rod Lincoln.... Hes still playing his dieselbilly music. 
http://www.amoeba.com/live-shows/performances/san-francisco/2010-june-26/bill-kirchen/artist.html


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

mbearkatja said:


> How about DIMEBAG DARRELL???


Like my new guitar?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

shwing wayne from waynes world!!!


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*guitarist*

George Lynch
Eric Johnson
Andres Segovia


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Redstalker said:


> Richie Blackmore
> John Petrucci
> Eric Johnson
> Rory Galagher


Finally someone who remembers Rory, RIP, he was a maniac live.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I normally wouldn't put this guy in the category of "best lead guitar", but since we seem to have a mix of apples and oranges listed, here goes - I just got home from a Tommy Emmanuel concert. It was the second time I have seen him. Since he can play lead, rhythm, bass and drums by himself, I'd say he is pretty amazing. Guitar player magazine ranked him as the best acoustic guitar player in the world in 2008 and 2010. Great show.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

The Edge - U2
Clapton
Jimmy Page


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

J.Hendrix


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Tony Iomi
J Page 
J Hendrix
Randy Rhodes
Robin Trower
Billy Duffy


----------



## stonegforce (May 29, 2010)

*GIBBONS!*



Rusty Frederick said:


> To all you fellow guitar players and music lovers give me yall's pic for favorite guitar players!!!!
> 
> My top three:
> 
> ...


Hey Gibbons kicks *** on the guitar!!! He rocks out and simply rocks!!! My dad played with him in High School when Gibbons has the 13 Floor Elevators!


----------



## stonegforce (May 29, 2010)

Hendrix, Gibbons rocks he played with my Dad in high school in the 13 Floor Elevators, Bon Jovi, A lot of classic rock.


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*there's a reason*



bigdav160 said:


> Jagspots said
> 
> At least post a video showing his guitar work. How about Al Dimeola and a couple of his mentors; Paca and John


 i chose "race with the devil" because it represents what Al does as a lead guitarist on electric. I love all his different work.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Gary said:


> My top 3 would be Clapton, SRV and Page. Allthough Page can suck live. Gibbons? Not anymore! ZZ Top runs background recording now days.


ZZ Top? Background recording? You're out of your mind. They used to run a background so they could add a rythm guitar and other effects but they quit doing that long ago. Go to youtube and check it out for yourself.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

boat said:


> How about Bass player? To me Leeland Sclar hands down.


Bass player? That would be the late John Entwistle. May he R.I.P.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

*How 'bout the great bluesmen*

Freddie King, Albert King, BB King, Albert Collins. Man, those cats were using finger pics and they knew how to "bend them guitar strings"!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That boy on the bridge in "deliverence". Nevermind, that was a banjo.:biggrin:


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

The terror twins of Def Leppard steve clark and phil collen are two of the best of all time. I don't know how they so often get overlooked.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Joe Satriani




Steve Vai




jimmy page


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

rut_row said:


> Joe Satriani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep and so many more including Chris Oliva [R.I.P] of Savatage.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Perfect list*

I totally agree but would add Pink Floyd (comfortably numb). Eddie Van Halen and Randy Rhodes were incredible.



bill said:


> SRV
> Randy Rhodes?
> BB King
> Eddie Van Halen
> ...


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

REELING 65 said:


> Yep and so many more including Chris Oliva [R.I.P] of Savatage.


Angus Young




Neal Schon




Matthias Jabs




Duane Allman




Santana


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Didn't have time to scroll through the entire thread...did anyone mention JACK WHITE?? It's a crime if not. He's my personal fav.

Depends on the era though. There have been a plethora of killer guitarists.

60s & 70s - Page, Hendrix, Clapton, Perry, BB King, Beck, A. Young(80s too) etc
80s - Eddie VH, Nuno Bettencourt, Vai, Satriani, Hammett etc
90s & 2000s - Jack White, Morello, Jerry Cantrell, Buckley etc


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Dimebag Daryl, sorry to tell ya...


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

60's- Santana
70's-Santana
80's-Santana
90's-Santana
00's-Santana
10's- still Santana

Did I mention I've been diggin' CARLOS SANTANA since about the mid 60's?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

juanpescado said:


> Dimebag Daryl, sorry to tell ya...


Can't believe I forgot him.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

.


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

Can't believe no one mentioned Buddy Guy? This man is a legend. How about chops and a voice, Robert Cray. Favorite Cray song is Time Makes Two. However, no one can touch SRV. My proof is check out Stevie Ray Vaughan playing Texas Flood on youtube. Nuff said.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

I have seen this discussion before. Anyone mention Buckethead yet?






Edit: skip all the rock ballad and go to 3:40 in the video

Edit again  ...forget that video, listen to this one:


----------



## Eric84 (Jun 10, 2010)

My list would look like this:
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Jimmie Hendrex
Page
Clapton

And for those that like something a little harder Dimebag Darrell. He is just in a seperate genre so i could plug him in anywhere in the list metioned before and be ok with it. But to me SRV by far is the greatest guitar player ever. Some people argue that "but how can that be he gets his style from Hendrix" I say yes Hendrix was his idle but i think that his skill level is one that just can not be matched. Of coarse that is my humble opinion.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

JW - 




Forward to the 2:20 mark


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

There are so many truly great guitar players out there,,, hundreds who have the ability to play like Beck, Clapton, EVH, SRV, Santana, Buckingham, Vi, Satriani, .... yes all those guys are wonderful and INCREDIBLY, no ridiculously talented guitar players and there are 100 well known guys that are just as good in their own right that I did not mention. 

There is one that has been overlooked on your lists that is a rock/blues style guitar player that should be in the true great category and that is Monte Montgomery.. He plays an SRV style but on an old Alvarez acoustic and he is just absolutely smoking hot and he will make you cry he draws so much emotion out of his instrument.. His rendition of little wing is wonderful. I once met him and asked him why he is still playing small venues and he just shly smiled and shrugged,,, but this guy can hang with any of the best of the best of all time blues and rock guys .

However, the guy that is probably technically the greatest living guitar player on the planet, and maybe EVER, unless there is someone I have not heard of at all is Doyle *****. He is a Chet Atkins esque' player and was actually good friends with Chet. This guy know his instrument and plays like he has 15 fingers on each hand. Watching and hearing him play in person was one of the most wonderful and muscially humbling experiences of my life. Smooth and perfect and his music is pure poetry. Just an unbelievable artist and a heck of a nice guy as well. And a Christ follower to top it off.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Good choice, Mike. Picking between Doyle and Tommy could be a coin toss, but I still like Tommy:


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

true, either of the Tommys are incredible guitar players and among the elite of the elite of the elite technical AND style great. 


Ya know what's funny on a different subject is that I did not realize just how great of a guitarist Lindsay Buckingham is until I saw a concert on Palladia just a few weeks ago. That guy is incredible and I absolutely love his style,,, very unique and interesting.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Randy Roads


----------



## texasmale (Jun 16, 2010)

Gary Rossington, Steve Gains, Alan Collins, Ed King. All from the original Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Ernest said:


> Not saying he is the best, but Warren Haynes is very impressive.
> 
> But recently, I have been listening to alot of slide g. blues kinda tracks.


Didn't have time to check all the posts but i thought someone should be sure and mention Duane Allman, especially if you are talking slide guitar. Also, Robin Trower one of my favorites.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

What about Peter Frampton? He did some amazing things with the guitar! Also Tommy Emmanuel is a great guitarist! The only man who can make an acoustic sounds fat, and electric!


----------

